# Can roughhousing damage an ear?



## LoJack (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey Guys, 

Athena is now just a little over 3 months old. Her ears were both up at one point and her left ear is back down. I know this is normal, and I'm normally not the panicky type when it comes to ears, however she roughhouses with our Adult GSD Atticus all the time and I'm worried that maybe that rough play could damage the ear?

Athena likes to bite at Atticus' cheeks and knees ... since its all she can reach, but when Atticus grabs her back she seems to bite either the back of the neck, or she'll get a hold of her ears. 

Can this cause damage? It seems like playing shouldn't, I mean long before domestication there was no one there to police playtime, and the ears stood up just fine. I guess I"m just looking for the peace of mind lol.


----------



## LoJack (Jan 6, 2011)

Here, these were taken yesterday on our drive home from Winnipeg during an exercise and bathroom break



















Let me know if you see any cause for concern.

I would really like to stay away from tape and glue and let things run their course naturally. Are there things I can do to help the process? Foods or Treats that will help. I've heard a lot of people talk about bully sticks in regard to ears and I'm not overly sure why. 

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

I am not an expert, but I can tell you that Suki's ears did the up and down thing for awhile until finally they both stood at attention all on their own. We were even considering tape because at one point we thought that the cartilage in her ear might have been damaged (she had what looked like a crease in one ear) - but nature took its course and did the work for us. Our vet and trainer advised us against rubbing or massaging the ear and letting it do its own thing. Suki's ears were up for good around 4 months.


----------



## LoJack (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the confidence!

Athenas do the same thing, and I also thought it looked crimped or creased as well. I am glad you mentioned about not massaging, because me and my wife have been massaging her ear from time to time thinking it would help. 

Both were up at one point which leaves me confident, and when she has reactions to play, and runnings you can see that it almost stands at full attention which leads me to believe that she has control of the muscles 

I guess I'm just a worrier lol. Thanks again for the reply!

I'd love to hear everyone elses advice or experience

--Tyler


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

Believe me, you are talking to the queen of worriers right here  Our vet also mentioned (which might be helpful to know) that at the age of 3 months and into their first year - a puppy's calcium levels are fluctuating quite a bit to help bones grow. Because the calcium is needed in the bones, sometimes the cartilage in the ear gets a little soft from time to time. Maybe your pup is just going through a major growth spurt at this point which is causing a weak point in the ear.

No need to worry though - here's Suki @ around your pup's age...check out the floppy ear.









Looks a lot like yours right now...so don't fret!


----------



## LoJack (Jan 6, 2011)

haha thanks, and yes, major growth spurt right now. It seems like she's doubled in size in the last week haha. 

Thanks again ... Its helped a lot


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm not sure this is related to ears standing up, but as far as rough housing damaging ears -- my answer is yes. My GSD puppy plays with my older golden retriever, he bites her ears a lot, and that caused a ear hematoma.

Not sure there's much you can do about this, other than to not let your dogs play ... but something to watch out for, definitely.

Athena's ears are adorable :wub: 

LOL, just read your post again .... peace of mind? Hah, it's going to be awhile


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I do know someone whose GSD's ear was damaged by rough playing. The cartilage was broken when he was 6 months old. This ear now sits totally flat, like a Lab's. 
I'd be careful, but I think you're fine. 
Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## LoJack (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks. 

I must have posted too soon. This morning when I got home from work and let Athena our of her crate, her left ear was standing fully upright. I took some pics but I'm on my night shift rotation and will have to post them when I get home. 

Thanks again for all the replies!

And I'll definitely keep an eye on the rough play.


----------



## Chele WGS (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey 
My WGS puppy about 10wk old and three weeks ago his ears where up at attention but for three weeks now one ear is just the tip is flop backwards any input???please


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

